

Chinese Data Mask Depth of Slowdown, Executives Say - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/23/business/global/chinese-data-said-to-be-manipulated-understating-its-slowdown.html

======
slowrunner1
Typical of Authoritarian regime that is very worried about popular unrest. As
Mao has said, "Power flows from the barrel of a gun".

